# ما هي الدورات التي تنصحونا يا أهل الخبرة أن نأخذها ؟ أتمنى الإجابة ةالإهتمام من فضلكم



## amjad227 (7 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أنا بدرس هندسة ميكاترونيكس سنة ثانية 
وأنا مهتم جدا بمسألة الدورات فأتمنى أن تزودونا بإقتراحاتكم وخبراتكم يا أعضاء منتدى الميكاترونيكس 
بأنواع الدورات وماهية هذه الدورات 
وأود أن أسأل هل دورة A+ ودورة Network + مفيدة لمهندسي الميكاترونيكس 
أنا أعلم أن مهندس الميكاترونيكس يفضل أن يأخذ دورة PLC و دورة Microcontroller
ماذا ايضا ؟ 
أتمنى الإهتمام 
شكرا لإخلاصكم في خدمة منتداكم ومساعدة أصدقاكم


----------



## kako22 (15 أبريل 2011)

والله انا نفس الحال اسال بعد بس مش عارف شنو ادرس بس ما اعتقد شبكات بتفيدنه مالها علاقة قوية بالتخصص


----------



## amjad227 (16 أبريل 2011)

يا إخوان ياريت تحاولوا الإجابة 
أنا علمت ان دورات التحكم الاّلى
دورات plc
دورات هيدروليك و نيوماتيك
دورات robots
scada+ dc
ما رأيكم ؟
والله سألت هذا السؤال في أماكن أخرى ولا أحد يجيب لماذا ؟


----------



## المهندس ايون (18 أبريل 2011)

Look my Brother 
the Most important courses for Mechatronics engineers is PLC and Microcontrollers 
that is at first 
after that 
u can take courses in SCADA systems and DCS systems 
But ... Take it step by step... to know the Needs of Market
I


----------



## amjad227 (29 أبريل 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## عزيز العراقي (1 مايو 2011)

اخي العزيز
انا انصحك بان تتعلم برمجة المايكروكونترولير كخطوه اولى و تطبيقاتها في انظمة السيطره والمتحسسات


----------



## maher sokara (9 أكتوبر 2011)

حاول تقوى نفسك وتاخد الدورة التى هى اقرب من مجالك


----------



## mohshehadeh (14 يناير 2012)

خليك ماشي حبة حبة في الدورات ..
ابدأ من الأسهل للأعقد
بس أهم شي وآخر شي تاخدو .. الـ plc,scada,bms
الشغل هي الأيام كلو bms

والله يوفقني ويوفق الجميع انشالله


----------

